# Male or Female? B.smithi



## cervantes (Apr 24, 2008)

I'd like to get a confirmation on weather this B.smithi is male or female please. 


IMG_0372.jpg by ohmytao, on Flickr


IMG_0370.jpg by ohmytao, on Flickr

Other pics and larger versions on flickr Flickr: ohmytao's Photostream


----------



## DannyB (Nov 8, 2009)

Looking male to me


----------



## cervantes (Apr 24, 2008)

I thought male aswell.

Do you know anyone who wants to buy one?


----------



## Blurboy (Feb 9, 2007)

Looks male to me too.


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

As mentioned, its a male. 

On the plus side, you need males to make babies (at least that's what my mum said).

:2thumb:


----------



## cervantes (Apr 24, 2008)

I just need someone who has a female and wants babies :2thumb:


----------

